# A composer in 4 notes (game)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Try to sum up a composer with just 4 notes,_ or even less_. Rhythm is of secondary importance. Could be some sort of motif they've used throughout much of their music, a particularly famous motif, or just a cryptogram rolleyes.

Post them as pictures (use music notation program and take snippet of it to copy/paste here.

Y'all are gonna say the cryptogram BACH for Bach, right? And DSCH for Shostakovich? :lol: Try to think outside the box! Come up with a second one for them!

Here's a few I made:

Glazunov in 4 notes:







In 3 notes (note the meter):







(they are separate kinds of favored motifs)

Grieg:








Shostakovich:








Tchaikovsky:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Mendelssohn: the four opening notes from the overture to a Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like Harry Partch's * 43 tone* Just Intonation *scale*


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Brian Ferneyhough:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Take a wild guess who this could be.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 89935
> 
> Take a wild guess who this could be.


Bach? Phillip Glass? Phillip Glass? Phillip Glass?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

ST4 said:


> Bach? Phillip Glass? Phillip Glass? Phillip Glass?


Nope, it's the ELO, though I vaguely recall that Beethoven quoted it in something or other that he wrote.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

how do you make those little notation pictures?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Nope, it's the ELO, though I vaguely recall that Beethoven quoted it in something or other that he wrote.


Of course I know _that_ one 
I agree too that he should roll over, it's hard to sleep when he's almost squishing me :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Fate knocks at the door.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Nothing was ever the same again:


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Minimalist Manifesto


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

limited to only 4 notes, this is a good one


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jailhouse said:


> how do you make those little notation pictures?


I used a program. Here, try this free online one (just have to make an account) https://flat.io/

And then use _Snipping tool_ (it's on all PCs) to crop a little picture of the notes (not a whole desktop screen print)


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

This is one of the best:


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

the opening of toccata in d minor definitely has a few more than 4 notes


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> the opening of toccata in d minor definitely has a few more than 4 notes


shh, ornamentation's......shhhh


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

jailhouse said:


> View attachment 89939
> 
> 
> Minimalist Manifesto


Reich's Clapping Music?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Reich's Clapping Music?


*Bingo*

Harry Partch!


----------

